# NEW New AC:NH character creator on Picrew! (3/19/20)



## lazyislander (Mar 4, 2020)

New one can be found *HERE*!

Here's my boyfriend and I as islanders 


 

Would love to see yours too!

One I found today can be found *HERE*!


----------



## pinkfawn (Mar 4, 2020)

I already posted it in the other thread but here's mine ^^


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 4, 2020)

Aww.. doesn't have the eyes I'm going to use, or the hairstyle. Phooey. Oh well.


----------



## Fey (Mar 4, 2020)

I might switch my avatar out for this one:


----------



## John Wick (Mar 4, 2020)

It's a downloable app called 'Cute Character Maker' in Japanese?


----------



## Hsn97 (Mar 4, 2020)

I already posted mine on the other thread but I’ll post it here too. I can’t decided whether I like the square or oval nose better. XD


----------



## Hanami (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi


----------



## sierra (Mar 4, 2020)

I posted my main character in the other thread but here's my second!

Sly


----------



## Licorice (Mar 4, 2020)

ily thank you for showing me this


----------



## Jas (Mar 4, 2020)

i love this one!


----------



## Hikari (Mar 4, 2020)

Looks like they just took this one down too. 
I managed to get mine done before it closed though!


----------



## miyac (Mar 4, 2020)

Here is mine. So cute!


----------



## Colette (Mar 4, 2020)

NO I missed the boat on this one, too ;_;


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 4, 2020)

Here's mine, I thankfully found the website before it got taken down


----------



## Fey (Mar 4, 2020)

^ 
Glad you got a chance with this one, Sugaryy!


----------



## potpourri (Mar 4, 2020)

Luckily I made one right as I got out of work, I can't believe it was deleted that fast!


----------



## QueenOpossum (Mar 4, 2020)

Ugh Nintendo, we get it, you love copyright strikes. Let us be hype and play!

We wouldn't have to do this if you'd release an official one.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 4, 2020)

Looks like I missed this one too. 
Hopefully I can do at least one of these eventually before Nintendo throws the hammer.


----------



## Bunlily (Mar 4, 2020)

I got so excited.  Would love to make one of these for my icon.. they look so cute.


----------



## Kristen (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm so sad that I missed this and I'm amazed at how fast it was taken down. They look so adorable


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 5, 2020)

Ahh I did this just a couple hours ago. Heres meee (but beardless)


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 5, 2020)

I threw this together yesterday. 



I don't think it looks anything like me (and my character probably won't wear that shirt) but to be honest my New Horizons character probably isn't ever going to look like me anyway. It seems kinda limiting.


----------



## Azrael (Mar 5, 2020)

Awww! Sad I missed this. These ones look so cute!


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 5, 2020)

NEW ONE! -----> https://meiker.io/play/11333/game.html

Here's mine


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 5, 2020)

you know i had to do it to em


----------



## zeroFLUX (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 5, 2020)

You see this thing above? You're looking at a handsome nerdy barista. I just wish that the correct hairstyle and Rainbow Feather were available.​


----------



## Hanif1807 (Mar 5, 2020)

*This is more or less what my character will look like in the game*​


----------



## wonderwitch (Mar 5, 2020)

Here?s mine!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 5, 2020)

I finally decided that I would make my island the theme I was going for but this time due to how vast the game is, just self-insert myself into the game and aesthetically bring my dream island to life <3 So this is my look haha : )


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 5, 2020)

My bf and I c:
So happy they had a pan shirt


----------



## xara (Mar 5, 2020)

it wouldn?t let me save it so i had to screenshot lmao but this is a general idea of how my character will look - the pigtails are not permanent at all but it?s something, for now lol


----------



## grooviestbaby (Mar 6, 2020)

this is how my character will look (except she will have all black hair of course, lol) !!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 6, 2020)

The hair bothers me on this one for some reason. Anyhow, this is probably the closest.


----------



## daffy (Mar 6, 2020)

I love this maker! I'm still not 100% on how I want my villager to look, but I'm happy with this for now.


----------



## mocha. (Mar 6, 2020)

Here’s mine! c:


----------



## DinoDymo (Mar 6, 2020)

Heres mine c:


----------



## bibirrito (Mar 6, 2020)

For anyone that was waiting, the creator is back up and updated with new items. https://meiker.io/play/11341/game.html


----------



## Brookie (Mar 6, 2020)

bibirrito said:


> For anyone that was waiting, the creator is back up and updated with new items. https://meiker.io/play/11341/game.html



Thanks, I love the new options!!!


----------



## Marte (Mar 6, 2020)

This was so fun to make!


----------



## John Wick (Mar 6, 2020)

Totally not what I want to look like, but it's how I was in PC.



Spoiler: Big image!


----------



## Bunlily (Mar 6, 2020)

Glad I caught it this time! <3


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 6, 2020)

Bunlily said:


> View attachment 231843
> 
> Glad I caught it this time! <3



CUTE *-*


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 6, 2020)

Spoiler











... I'm generic af LOL

Edit:

I made one with the second creator, too. I like the first one much better, though.



Spoiler


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Mar 6, 2020)

Thank you for the post!!


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 6, 2020)

This one is so much cuterrr ;; although I didn't mean to put the mole on my face rip


----------



## Bunlily (Mar 6, 2020)

lazyislander said:


> CUTE *-*



Thank you. <3


----------



## Timexturner (Mar 6, 2020)

Made 3 the middle is suppose to be my oldest goddaughter


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 6, 2020)

Ty again for re-posting this : ) Another version of myself <3


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 6, 2020)

Hmmm... may be harder to pick than I thought. 

P.S. I do not have a mole there but I think they are cute!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 7, 2020)

Oooh I love making these!!!


----------



## ChaosKitten (Mar 7, 2020)

Very cute, love the art style of this one!


----------



## DinoDymo (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## returnofsaturn (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Aaren (Mar 8, 2020)

That will be me, though it may change in the actual gameplay!


----------



## Kristen (Mar 9, 2020)

I'm so glad this was remade and posted! 

I made two versions: one closer to my natural hair colour, and one with my current (dyed) hair colour.


----------



## Amilee (Mar 9, 2020)

i love it!!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 9, 2020)

This is so cute!!! Thank you for sharing :3

My first rendition of my mayor (subject to change)-


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 9, 2020)

That mouth in the creator that looks like a sideway T, has that been confirmed for New Horizons? I haven't seen it before...


----------



## Eternal (Mar 10, 2020)

This is so adorable!!!! I hope they have lots of long hair options.


----------



## Violet~ (Mar 10, 2020)

Love it, thanks for sharing!

I'm still debating which mouth to choose... What do you think?


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 10, 2020)

Violet~ said:


> Love it, thanks for sharing!
> 
> I'm still debating which mouth to choose... What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 232003View attachment 232002



I'm having the same problem deciding on the mouth. I think I'm liking the cat mouth on you just a tad more though.  Everything will look a little different in the in-game creator though,  so you might have to make your final decision then.


----------



## Azrael (Mar 10, 2020)

Violet~ said:


> Love it, thanks for sharing!
> 
> I'm still debating which mouth to choose... What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 232003View attachment 232002



The first one! It looks so cute!


----------



## SugarMage (Mar 10, 2020)

I used this as well! The first is what I was planning for NH but then I was thinking about the face paint feature and... Spider girl.​


----------



## Azrael (Mar 11, 2020)

I can’t get it to load on mobile. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 11, 2020)

Azrael said:


> I can’t get it to load on mobile. Anyone else having this issue?



It takes forever on my phone,  but if I leave it sit long enough it loads.


----------



## RETSAMDET (Mar 11, 2020)

Azrael said:


> I can’t get it to load on mobile. Anyone else having this issue?



I eventually got it to load (after several minutes), but the menu options seemed to refresh a lot, and a lot of time, I just got generic placeholder icons and couldn't tell what category I was selecting. I also had issues with not being able to see the entire character on mobile (some of the image got cut off).

By contrast I just tried it on my laptop, and while it was still slow to load, everything worked fine once it loaded.


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 12, 2020)

I’ll be going for this kind of look! Might edit the birth mark because it’s similar but not accurate. Still not sure whether I want a new nose or a classic triangle nose. The square is really growing on me though!


----------



## sierra (Mar 13, 2020)

These masculine eyes are so cute.


----------



## Timexturner (Mar 16, 2020)

New ACNH makers incoming: 

https://meiker.io/play/11374/game.html

https://meiker.io/play/11371/game.html


----------



## marea (Mar 16, 2020)

Waiting for NH like...


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 19, 2020)

click!



this one is super cute, and i hadn't seen/used it yet


----------



## Hilbunny (Mar 19, 2020)

Liona of Houtong Cat Village


----------



## Mareets (Mar 19, 2020)

omg it seems like they've updated it since this thread was originally posted but heres mine 
i loved the anime eyes looking straight ahead but my gamecube villager has these eyes so im going back to basics for my new island


----------



## Licorice (Mar 19, 2020)

Neither of my favorite of eyes were available but still mad cute.


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 19, 2020)

Super cute! I love creating my mayor on all these!


----------



## Romaki (Mar 19, 2020)

Uh, I love the new one!






Since it's Picrew it'll probably be down very soon...


----------



## sierra (Mar 19, 2020)

I’ve never looked better


----------



## Seble (Mar 19, 2020)

I couldn't find the eyes I used from the other one I used but I think this one is still super cute!


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 19, 2020)

Socute


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 19, 2020)

this looks so cuteeee. <3


----------



## 5cm/s (Mar 19, 2020)

these are so darn cute im so excited


----------



## AutumnWillow (Apr 15, 2020)

Here's mine!


----------



## Minimasher (Apr 15, 2020)

My character


----------



## petaI (Apr 15, 2020)

i was gonna make me and then it turned into something else aha


----------

